
Startup Exit Stories You Didn’t Read About - robl97
https://medium.com/@robleathern/startup-exit-stories-you-didnt-read-about-eb78c12b37d3#.nzoegqtvp
======
pedalpete
From other experiences, what is it that sinks these deals at the last minute?
Is there anything that can be done to by the founders to limit this risk?

